# Some good shooting....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I know the site isn't great at alerting us when someone adds a new file for download, or an image to gallery. I was browsing the gallery tonight and came across this file from member "bgfireguy". He had downloaded one of the free targets from the download area and did a little shooting!

Good stuff!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I checked it out too.


----------

